# Secret Service agent arrested after bar disturbance



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Secret Service agent arrested after bar disturbance*

Friday, July 28, 2006

By Cindy V. Culp

Tribune-Herald staff writer

The U.S. Secret Service has started an investigation after one of its agents was arrested at a Waco bar.

The incident happened early Friday morning at Cricket's Grill & Draft House downtown, according to Waco police. It began when 30-year-old John Scott Lewis began arguing with a Cricket's manager. He had been rude to other customers and was asked to leave, according to an affidavit filed in conjunction with his arrest.

When Lewis refused, Cricket's employees called two Waco police officers who were working off-duty security for RiverSquare Center, where Cricket's is located. When the officers arrived, they saw Lewis was trying to provoke the manager into a fight, said Waco police spokesman Sgt. Ryan Holt.

Lewis finally began to leave the bar. But as he passed through the front entrance, he pushed one of the doors so hard that the frame cracked, Holt said.

At that point, the officers went to arrest Lewis. One officer was able to get him down on his knees, the affidavit says, but Lewis kept fighting and ignoring verbal commands. As a result, an officer used his Taser electronic stun gun to subdue Lewis.

Lewis was taken to Hillcrest Baptist Medical Center for a small laceration on his forehead and a scratch on his nose, Holt said. After being treated, he was booked into the McLennan County Jail on three charges - public intoxication, resisting arrest and reckless damage to property. He later was released after posting $1,000 bond.

One of the officers involved in the struggle suffered minor cuts to his hands, Holt said. There were no other injuries.

Mark Lowery, special agent-in-charge of the Dallas district office of the U.S. Secret Service, which oversees the Waco area, said he couldn't comment on the specific incident.

However, he did confirm that Lewis is still employed with the agency.

"Generally speaking, we want to emphasize that we take such situations very seriously and it will be investigated," Lowery said.

http://www.wacotrib.com/news/conten...retservice.html

-----
Here's the mug shot:

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j...512/MugShot.jpg


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Being in law enforcement does not give anyone the right to be a complete ass. I am glad this is the exception and not the rule for the secret service.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Our tax dollars at work.


----------

